# Asbestosis and Mesothelioma claims



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

A few days ago watching TV at home in Western Canada I noticed an advert for I think 'Group Claims' against Garlock for those who worked with packing ( stuffing box) and pipe jointing materials in the Navy and Merchant Navy. It was possible the claims would be processed within the US and as usual had a time limitation.

I'm never quite sure if these things are a giant rip off, who really remembers who the manufacturer was of some of the materials we used 50 years ago. I certainly remember a lot of repacking various units , and repiping flanges , but the worse thing was cutting back the pipe insulation to remove the bolts. In my days there were no high pressure wound gaskets contained within a steel disc held between the inner ring of flange bolts.

After I left the sea I worked for 15 months at Beldam Asbestos Site in Middlesex UK, luckily not in the Jointing and Packing units which were old and very dusty. 

At that time the company was Beldam Asbestos/Auto Klean Strainers, I was in 'Tech Services' hidden in the offices with occasional plant visits.

I have suddenly remembered, Crane was another large UK packing/jointing manufacturer in my time.

Graham


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

My Son in Law has completed numerous claims for individuals in respect to asbestos related diseases. Some companies he claimed against are no longer in existence , however the claims are against the companies Insurance Companies. It's a long process as some individuals worked for several different companies, then the insurance companies claim that their is no proof that the disease was caused by the company that they insured. Each insurance company pass off the claim, as prove it was caused by my company so they deny responsibility. 
If one has worked for a single company the claim is then much more straightforward, however other employees need to be contacted as witnesses to confirm the exposure to asbestos. Where one has been employed by various companies in the end they settle by contributing to the amount in compensation between themselves. It's a problem at times to find other ex employees to substantiate the exposure claim, many times it's a case of advertising in local papers, union literature etc to find witnesses.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

I too saw that ad, Graham -- but my initial interest was dissipated when I realised in the fine print that some actual demonstrable disability had to have occurred in order to warrant a claim. Simply working around asbestos, or for any particular company would have no standing.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Walkers were another manufacturer of asbestos containing packing/jointing.

Devcon "Formpack" another excellent (but now unobtainable) bodging asbestos containing compound.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Klinger - as used everywhere including the refineries. Still going strong without the chrysotile.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Supern (Apr 29, 2007)

I am in Australia and unfortunately my oh died two years ago of mesothelioma and we were compensated here and in USA and they go right back to the source of the asbestos and every now and then a trust will pay out to people like me who have claims. A claim may be a couple of hundred thousand but they say well take 20 and with the solicitors fees I get about 15 and that is the way they operate now. I have solicitors here who do nothing else but deal with the asbestos claims in the USA and they have offices there too. I don't have to do anything, just wait for a payout now and again. In aus we get big payouts as we do not have to prove where we got the disease, if you have mesothelioma they know people have to be exposed and this has made it much easier for people who renovate houses or washed clothes with asbestos on them. My oh also was compensated by the UK by way of a very good disability pension until he died. So everywhere he was exposed which was in the MN and in work here pay up


----------

